# Feeding Dried Tubifex worms



## Akito38 (Aug 29, 2011)

So I am currently at this very moment feeding Dried Tubifex worms to my fish Lurker. They came in those blocks and I cut the block in half and fed him half of it. 

Looking at the tank now even half is way too much food. Should I cut them up even smaller in the future? any tips on feeding the blood worm cubes are welcome. His primary food is Betta pellets and I also have some blood worms for him. 

I am not too worried about ammonia at the moment because I will do a water change tomorrow.

Betta is the only fish in the tank. Its 3.5 gallons with filtration system.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've gotten brine shrimp in cubes before and they just crumble up. I feed just a pinch to each of my fish.


----------



## Bloeduwedd (Aug 13, 2011)

I give the tubifex worms to my bettas as a treat sometimes, and I just use my fingernail to break off a corner and drop it in the tank. Only time I don't do this is when I'm giving it to my community tank, because between my piggy platies and my Aneus cory cat Felix, there's never anything left. The girls in there barely get any, nor do my tetras or other cories!


----------

